# Cleaning bloody hunting clothes



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Hydrogen Peroxide will remove the blood. Just pour it on the clothes and let it bubble, wash in cold water cycle.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Simple Solution in the teal bottle will get anything out!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Or you can keep one pair of jeans just for that purpose like I do!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hunt and fish and get covered in blood, especially when fishing. We dip net for salmon and our normal catch is 25 fish in 18 hours. So I'm covered with blood, since I'm usually tasked with killing the fish. My chest waders are permanently stained and there is nothing I can do about it, I don't want to loose their waterproof status. So here's my thoughts.

1. Like Hotel4Dogs said, keep one pair for that purpose.
2. Wear dark clothes that don't show blood much.
3. Hang out with people that do the same things you do and don't care about blood stains. Easier to do up here in Alaska.
4. Buy new clothes. This option also works when your husband doesn't plug the sump pump in after a big rain and your closet floods. This is my favorite option. Just buy new clothes.
5. Easiest option: *Wear nylon clothing.* Nylon doesn't absorb blood. That's the bug off fabric sold by LL Bean, Duluth Trading, and others. Nylon comes clean with soap and water. It's my preferred fabric. When I travel for tests/trials, I wear nylon pants/shirts. When I get back to the hotel room, a little shampoo and water, and the blood is gone. Hang the pants/shirts over the shower road, and you're good to go in the morning. These pants/shirts are also usually coats with Permethrin which is a really nice bug repellent. You get both easy to get clean and easy to keep bugs away with these types of fabrics. Here's some links:
Duluth Trading: https://women.duluthtrading.com/store/womens/womens-pants/56709.aspx?processor=content
LL Bean: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/86038?feat=505698-GN3&page=tropicwear-zip-leg-pants&csp=f


----------

